# Bloqué sur Automator



## M. Paul (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

je ne connais pas Automator et voulais le découvrir.
Mais je me retrouve bloqué avec...
:rose:

Dans les Actions je n'ai que  "activer les polices" et rien d'autre (cf image)
J'ai cassé quelque chose ?
:rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2014)

bonjour,

je ne l'utilise pas, mais je l'ai découvert grâce à ceci


----------



## M. Paul (21 Mars 2014)

Ben oui mais moi je suis bloqué sur "Activer les polices" et je n'ai pas accès à la Bibliothèque d'Actions...


----------



## sgamel (13 Avril 2014)

Si j'en crois ta copie d'écran, tous les éléments de l'interface ne sont pas visibles.
Il faut agrandir ta fenêtre.

Tu peux déjà commencer par masquer la documentation de l'action "activer les polices" en cliquant sur le 2eme bouton en bas à gauche (le triangle dans une boite). Il masque la document de l'action sélectionnée et te permettra de voir la liste des actions.

Même chose sur la partie de droite. Réduit la hauteur de la liste des variables pour voir l'éditeur du processus.

Je te conseille de commencer par regarder OS X Facile et Automatisez.net (le livre en français sur Automator est temporairement indisponible, mais j'espère qu'il reviendra prochainement sur iBook... j'y travaille)

J'espère que tu es débloqué et que tu va rapidement découvrir l'utilité d'Automator.

À bientôt.


----------



## M. Paul (13 Avril 2014)

Merci


----------

